# Mobil Automation



## mg1382 (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit Mobilen Steuerungen, für Baumschinen....?
Wenn ja welche? Welcher Hersteller und welches Produkt?

Hab mir gerade von IFM das PDM360 Display angeschaut, macht eigentlich kein schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## mg1382 (26 Februar 2010)

Hat keiner Erfahrung...auf diesem Gebiet?


----------



## bimbo (26 Februar 2010)

Was ist eine Baumschine? Meine Bäume stehen alleine!


----------



## Homer79 (26 Februar 2010)

> Was ist eine Baumschine? Meine Bäume stehen alleine!


...immer dieses dümmliche gesabbel...das nervt, wenn du keine sinnvollen beiträge schreiben kannst :evil:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Februar 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...immer dieses dümmliche gesabbel...das nervt, wenn du keine sinnvollen beiträge schreiben kannst :evil:



Hat halt nicht jeder den selben Humor  und zur Beantwortung 
der Frage habt ihr beide gleich viel beitragen. 

Zu den Baumaschinen:

Sind sie besonderen Belastungen ausgesetzt?

Vibration? Schock? Hitze? Kälte? Luftfeuchtigkeit?

Ich hatte kürzlich mal eine Maschine aus dem Tiefbau "in den Fingern",
die war mit einer B&R-Steuerung und einem Noax-Panel-PC ausgestattet.
Extreme Umgebungsbedingungen treten hier aber nicht auf.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Februar 2010)

> Ich hatte kürzlich mal eine Maschine aus dem Tiefbau "in den Fingern",



Ich wußte gar nicht daß Du auch für den Tunnelbau in Gmünd zuständig bist?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Februar 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ich wußte gar nicht daß Du auch für den Tunnelbau in Gmünd zuständig bist?



Ist der Tunnel etwa immer noch nicht fertig? 

Nee, ganz so tief war es dann doch nicht.


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2010)

wieland ist sehr verbreitet in baumaschinen, programmierbar mit codesys


http://www.wieland-electric.de


----------



## RobiHerb (27 Februar 2010)

*Intercontrol*

Dann mach ich auch mal Reklame für meinen Stall. Intercontrol in Nürnberg.

Auch Codesys und extrem Umgebungs fest, sollte auch im gefluteten Ubahn Schacht in Köln weiterlaufen.

Dis SPS im Bohrkopf (allerdings mit etwas Zusatzverpackung) arbeitet bis 120 m Wassertiefe, die SPS (5 Stück) oberhalb der Erde vertragen -20 bis + 80 Grad.

Ich lege mal 2 gelbe Bildchen bei.

In grossen Kränen werden sie auch verbaut, das blaue Bild zeigt so ein Objekt, mich müsst Ihr Euch wegdenken.


----------



## bimbo (2 März 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...immer dieses dümmliche gesabbel...das nervt, wenn du keine sinnvollen beiträge schreiben kannst :evil:


 Die sinnvollen Beiträge wollte ich Dir überlassen. Hat auch super funktioniert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 März 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Die sinnvollen Beiträge wollte ich Dir überlassen. Hat auch super funktioniert.


 
sag mal Bimbo, möchtest du der neue Forentroll für dieses Jahr werden....deine Chancen sind gut


----------



## mg1382 (2 März 2010)

Mit Inter Control hatte ich schon zu tun, war auch damit zufrieden. Nur einpaar funktionen die ich gerne hätte können die mir nicht erfüllen.

Ich suche ein Display das J1939 und Can open kann und mit codesys Programmiert wird.........hab bis jetzt nur Inter Control und IFM gefunden.

Hat da einer Erfahrung oder kennt noch andere?
Das ganze soll an eine Baumaschine die bei Wind und Wetter draussen ist und das auch in anderen Ländern.


----------



## digsy (5 März 2010)

mg1382 schrieb:


> Mit Inter Control hatte ich schon zu tun, war auch damit zufrieden. Nur einpaar funktionen die ich gerne hätte können die mir nicht erfüllen.
> 
> Ich suche ein Display das J1939 und Can open kann und mit codesys Programmiert wird.........hab bis jetzt nur Inter Control und IFM gefunden.
> 
> ...


 
Inter Control ist Spezialist für mobile Automation.
Die Anforderungen werden komplett mit den Modellen digsy compact + digsy MTC erfüllt.
Referenz: u.a. der weltgröße automatisch faltbare Mobilkran von Liebherr.
Komplett gesteuert und geregelt mit digsy.
http://www.optikran.de/pdf/Prospekt2lang_MK100.pdf 
Auf Seit 12 ist die Steuerung zu sehen.
Film der Kranfunktion unter:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl0ehk_k6x4&feature=related

Weitere Produktinfos unter:
http://www.intercontrol.de/automation/de/02_produkte/index.html
http://www.can-cia.org/pg/canopen/profiles/405/intercontrol/intercontrol4/index.html


:-D


----------



## Werner29 (5 März 2010)

mg1382 schrieb:


> Mit Inter Control hatte ich schon zu tun, war auch damit zufrieden. Nur einpaar funktionen die ich gerne hätte können die mir nicht erfüllen.
> 
> Ich suche ein Display das J1939 und Can open kann und mit codesys Programmiert wird.........hab bis jetzt nur Inter Control und IFM gefunden.
> 
> ...



Wenn's CoDeSys sein soll:
http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_referenz_d

dort müssten sich schon noch einige weitere Spezialisten im Fahrzeugbereich finden lassen.


----------



## mg1382 (15 März 2010)

Digsy MTC möchte ich nicht nehmen da ich auch ein Display benötige und ich nicht an 2 Stellen programmieren möchte.
Der Nachtteil bei den Inter Control Display ist das man das Programm nicht z.b. über ein USB Stick updaten/aktualisieren kann.....dies ist ein muss.


----------



## nikkemil (16 März 2010)

Hallo,

wir setzen die IFM Steuerung CR0303 mit Erweiterungskarten CR2016 und CR2012 ein, zusätzlich ist daran ein PDM CR1070 angeschlossen.
Für einfache Anwendung ist dieses sehr gut geeignet.
Um deine Frage mit dem J1939 zu beantworten. Wir steuern und regeln damit ein Perkins Motor.

mfg
nikkemil


----------



## mg1382 (16 März 2010)

Ich möchte nur eine 1 Display Lösung die den Motor und CANopen Produkte ansteuert, da ich nicht am Display und in der Steuerung programmieren möchte. Zusätzlich muss das ganze System weltweit per Fernwartung zugänglich sein und ich sollte die möglichkeit besitzen einfach ein Programm update durchzuführen, z.b. über usb stick, sd card.....die ich dem Kunden schicken kann.

Ich bin gerade am Preise .... zusammenstellen und vergleichen.
Das System sieht vermutlich folgendermassen aus: CR1050 Display; 3XCR2032 Dezentrale E/A; optional CR3106 Fernwartung/GPS Ortung

Inter Control ist auch noch im rennen.....aber tendenz geht momentan zu ifm. Da ifm mehr Produkte...hat.

@nikkemil: Wie seit ihr mit ifm zufrieden? Läuft da alles? Wie sieht es mit Support aus?


----------



## nikkemil (16 März 2010)

Wir sind sehr damit zufrieden, die Steuerungen und Display´s sind robust, das wird ja bei solchen Mobilmaschinen verlangt. 
Wir haben bis jetzt keinen Ausfall von einer Steuerung oder Display gehabt, ich denke das spricht für sich.
Mit der Fernwartung wollen wir demnächst auch mit anfangen, ifm entwickelt monentan neue Modem´s.
Über den Support kann ich nur Gutes sagen, ich denke es liegt auch daran das wir einen guten Draht dahin haben. Aber trotzdem, an der Hotline sind immer alle Nett und Hilfsbereithttp://www.sps-forum.de/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif , das kenn ich von anderen Firmen auch anders.

Übrigens Intercontrol setzen wir auch ein.


----------



## mg1382 (18 März 2010)

Warum setzt ihr einmal Inter Control und einmal IFM ein?
Da würde mir unser Service ziemlich meckern, wenn wir noch mehr unterschiedliches Zeug reinbringen.

Habt ihr an euren Maschinen auch Strom verbaut, also Wechsel/Drehstrom? Wenn ja was für ein System?


----------



## nikkemil (18 März 2010)

Unterschiedliche Kunden, Unterschiedliche System!!

Das ganze wird im moblien Bereich, also in unseren Fall, mit Perkinsmotoren, sowohl auch im stat.Bereich mit Netzanschluss..


----------



## mg1382 (18 März 2010)

Ich meinte mit Strom verbaut, ob ihr mit den Arbeitsmaschinen auch Stromerzeugt? Also nicht nur die 12/24V von der Lichtmaschine.


----------



## nikkemil (18 März 2010)

wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstehe, dann erzeugen wir keinen Strom!!! aber wir bauen die Steuerungen auch in Maschinen mit Generator ein und die erzeugen Strom


----------



## mg1382 (25 März 2010)

Achso. Ja genau des wollte ich wissen.
Weil ich gerade am schauen bin ob wir nicht noch etwas Strom nebenbei machen, über Lichtmaschine -> Wechselrichter.


----------



## SPS Consult (4 Mai 2010)

*Controller & Display mit nur 1 Software programmieren*



mg1382 schrieb:


> Digsy MTC möchte ich nicht nehmen da ich auch ein Display benötige und ich nicht an 2 Stellen programmieren möchte.
> Der Nachtteil bei den Inter Control Display ist das man das Programm nicht z.b. über ein USB Stick updaten/aktualisieren kann.....dies ist ein muss.


 
Falls Du noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Lösung bist: Mittlerweile gibt es zu dem MTC auch mehrere passende Displays in verschiedenen Größen, welche mit der gleichen Software programmiert werden können.  

Auch zu demr SW - update per USB gibt es zwischenzeitlich etwas.


----------



## SPS Consult (4 Mai 2010)

*Controller & Display mit nur 1 Software programmieren*



mg1382 schrieb:


> Digsy MTC möchte ich nicht nehmen da ich auch ein Display benötige und ich nicht an 2 Stellen programmieren möchte.
> Der Nachtteil bei den Inter Control Display ist das man das Programm nicht z.b. über ein USB Stick updaten/aktualisieren kann.....dies ist ein muss.


 
Falls Du noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Lösung bist: Mittlerweile gibt es zu dem MTC auch mehrere passende Displays in verschiedenen Größen, welche mit der gleichen Software programmiert werden können. 

Auch zu demr SW - update per USB gibt es zwischenzeitlich etwas.


----------

